# Does anybody know what these little flies are?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To help ID them we would have to know where you are.
Hard to tell what they are from that picture.
What month do they show up?
Look like May flies to me.
Any bugs are going to be attracted to the light inside the house until you put screens on the porch.
http://www.troutnut.com/hatch/4/Insect-Ephemeroptera-Mayflies


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

try a yellow light


----------



## MrProfit (Mar 28, 2015)

I live in Maine but these tiny bugs show up all summer long.


----------



## MrProfit (Mar 28, 2015)

I took a look at mayfly yes I do get those too but those are kind of big. These that I'm talking about here are probably 1/4 of an inch long and there is thousands of them everywhere.


----------



## JasonBrown001 (Oct 26, 2015)

They look like dobson flies, but not sure..


----------



## MrProfit (Mar 28, 2015)

JasonBrown001 said:


> They look like dobson flies, but not sure..


These are 2/8 in long. Really small. Bobson flies are huge.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

They're midges


----------



## MrProfit (Mar 28, 2015)

ocoee said:


> They're midges


INDEED!!!! Thank you! Next summer I will get rid of them!


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

These are the type of fleas that comes into existence seasonally. You can hardly get rid of them with the DIY method of spraying insect killer sprays. For a better solution, you are advised to get some immediate help from an expert pest exterminator as soon as you detect the infestation next time.


----------

